# Anyone riding on a broken wrist?



## TwoPumpChump (Feb 13, 2004)

I broke my right wrist about a month ago falling off my bike and down a creek bank. It blew up like a ballon by the time I got back to my truck, wish I got a picture. That was five weeks ago. I went for a ride Saturday wearing my trusty wrist brace. I think it definately saved me, especially when I took a header into some poisen oak. My first intuition would have been to put my hand down but the brace helped me to remember not to, just tucked my hand in and rolled with the shoulder. Another tip to anywone riding with a broken wrist is to use Ergon grips. The extra griping area gives just enough support. If you've never seen these here's a link:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=4834&category=708

Now the bad news. My bill for the ER came in at $2800. This was for x-rays and seeing a doc for 5 min. Total rip. Especially for a guy who has a $3500 deductatble Any advise on how to get the bills lowered would be appreciated.

Being the moron I am, I decided it would be a hoot to do some long board skating through the hood at 2 am. You probably guessed there was some alchohol involved, and sure enough I rebroke my wrist. The timing couldn't be worse. I just bought a new bike that hasn't been built and my once-a-year D-ville MTB vacation is 2 weeks away. The mountain bike gods are a fickle bunch! I must have offend them again with this skateboard non-sense.


----------



## Bucknbronc (Jul 13, 2006)

*Wrists were meant to be broken*

I broke my wrist on a similar fall the first week of July. I was supposed to purchase a new bike the following week. I put off the bike until last week. I was in the cast for one month and didn't ride until one month later. I didn't go on the trails I rode some bike paths for starters just to see how my wrist felt. I guess the difference between you and I is that I was more patient and had a good insurance plan. I think I spent $24.00 on the entire bill. I feel your pain bro and hope you find some economic relief for doing what you love. My wife still thinks I am nuts, but I do what I enjoy and live life the best I can.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't know if i have a broken wrist or what, but both my wrist have been hurting for some time. I have't crashed or anything, but ever since I crashed 7 months ago they haven't been the same. Actually everything went away until recently.
It seems to be hurting on outside of my wrist and especially when I bend my wrist outwards to the sides. 
I might to check it out, but the last time went the doc said there was nothing wrong with it.

Who knows, but I know something is not right.


----------



## TwoPumpChump (Feb 13, 2004)

skate said:


> I don't know if i have a broken wrist or what, but both my wrist have been hurting for some time. I have't crashed or anything, but ever since I crashed 7 months ago they haven't been the same. Actually everything went away until recently.
> It seems to be hurting on outside of my wrist and especially when I bend my wrist outwards to the sides.
> I might to check it out, but the last time went the doc said there was nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Who knows, but I know something is not right.


Could be carpal tunnel? Try the Ergon grips. They're the most noticable upgrade I've done to my bike in years.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*wrists are the worst*

You don't think about them until you start having trouble.

I broke my wrist a long time ago, had surgery to remove scar tissue, had hours of therapy. It still gets sore rapidly. The other wrist started acting up last winter after I jolted it riding a rough section on a bike with really crappy forks. Had to wear a brace for months. The best thing for pulled tendon is to leave that brace on all the time, especially at night. I wore mine only on the bike, but the pain wouldn't go away. Then I started wearing it at night, and the pain went away after a month. Oh, and don't test to see if there is still pain by flexing your wrist. That just pulls the tendon even more and makes it worse.


----------

